# Fedi



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

perchè non mi metti mai sul piedistallo??


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non mi metti mai sul piedistallo??


sta pensando ad un posto più comodo del piedistallo


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sta pensando ad un posto più comodo del piedistallo


solo una volta..tanto per vedere...l'effetto che fa


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> solo una volta..tanto per vedere...l'effetto che fa


se la smetti di tirartela... ti ci mette subito


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Posso approfittare del thread.... per dichiarare il mio amore a Fedi???


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> se la smetti di tirartela... ti ci mette subito


io me la tiro?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





































ma dai..............davvero?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















pensa che ero certa di essere al di là di ogni tentazione


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Posso approfittare del thread.... per dichiarare il mio amore a Fedi???


avanti c'è posto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> avanti c'è posto

























Il bello è che fioccano dichiarazioni, e lui fa il sostenuto


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io me la tiro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oggi il manzo frollato ti ha fatto male 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(ma ha pure il cane?)


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> avanti c'è posto


Ma il mio è un amore sincero e disinteressato.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

"E cala la notte repentina sulle nostre membra stanche desiderose di riposo e di anelito libertario e sulle meste menti contrite che anelano tutto, qualcosa e anche un pochino voilà".


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Posso approfittare del thread.... per dichiarare il mio amore a Fedi???



giusy, perchè non te ne vai a fare in culo amichevolmente??


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> oggi il manzo frollato ti ha fatto male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


c'ha una labrador obesa e vecchia come il cucco


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma il mio è un amore sincero e disinteressato.....


Certo!
Il mio invece è interessato... 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















(al suo corpicino)


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusy, perchè non te ne vai a fare in culo amichevolmente??









Ecco, lo sapevo................................

Fedi............ esco da questo thread............ ma sappi che ti amo alla follia..............


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "E cala la notte repentina sulle nostre membra stanche desiderose di riposo e di anelito libertario e sulle meste menti contrite che anelano tutto, qualcosa e anche un pochino voilà".


l'hai scritta tu??
alza un po' il gomito

MA VA' A CAGARE!!


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "E cala la notte repentina sulle nostre membra stanche desiderose di riposo e di anelito libertario e sulle meste menti contrite che anelano tutto, qualcosa e anche un pochino voilà".


una camomilla a quest'ora fa sempre bene


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo................................
> 
> Fedi............ esco da questo thread............ ma sappi che ti amo alla follia..............


ma non c'hai italia1??
giusy, sappi che divento una stronza eh??
il fedi é mio!!


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ecco, lo sapevo................................
> 
> Fedi............ esco da questo thread............ ma sappi che ti amo alla follia..............


no dai... ha detto amichevolmente


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> l'hai scritta tu??
> alza un po' il gomito
> 
> MA VA' A CAGARE!!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non c'hai italia1??
> giusy, sappi che divento una stronza eh??
> il fedi é mio!!


Italia 1 non mi vuole più..............  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ma l'ho sempre tradito con Fedi..............


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma non c'hai italia1??
> giusy, sappi che divento una stronza eh??
> il fedi é mio!!



Da quel che ho capito, Italia si sta per sposare con Pivetta Dr. Angelo!
Può essere che ho capito male eh...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Italia 1 non mi vuole più..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cazzi tuoi... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





il fedi è mio!!

fediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii, dove sei???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




difendi il nostro antico amore...


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

s'è dato....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> s'è dato....


ecchenonlosapevo??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecchenonlosapevo??


s'è messo paura?


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> cazzi tuoi...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma con Fedi è diverso... io l'ho sempre amato segretamente... ma ora non ce la faccio più....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma con Fedi è diverso... io l'ho sempre amato segretamente... ma ora non ce la faccio più....


giusy perchè non vai affanculo??


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> s'è messo paura?


sua moglie ha sbirciato... 
lo sta a rincorrere col mattarello in mano


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sua moglie ha sbirciato...
> lo sta a rincorrere col mattarello in mano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sua moglie ha sbirciato...
> lo sta a rincorrere col mattarello in mano



























povero


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

smettetela che domani all'oscuro ci viene l'ulcera...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> smettetela che domani all'oscuro ci viene l'ulcera...













































































Oddio Oscuro e la sua malsana passione per Fedì, me n'ero dimenticata


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Il MIO povero cucciolo Fedi...........


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> smettetela che domani all'oscuro ci viene l'ulcera...


sicuro


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il MIO povero cucciolo Fedi...........


giusyna...okkio al cranio!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il MIO povero cucciolo Fedi...........



Prima di iniziare a strapparvi i capelli datemi il tempo di andare a prendere popcorn e coca per me, holly e mailea


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusyna...okkio al cranio!!!


Uè modera i termini altrimenti ti segnalo!
E poi impara ad accettare le sconfitte....


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> smettetela che domani all'oscuro ci viene l'ulcera...



Pensavo che ce l'avesse già!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Prima di iniziare a strapparvi i capelli datemi il tempo di andare a prendere popcorn e coca per me, holly e mailea


fediiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
vieni qua e dissipa ogni dubbio...
chi è l'amore tuo di sempre??


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Prima di iniziare a strapparvi i capelli datemi il tempo di andare a prendere popcorn e coca per me, holly e mailea


bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




si accettano scommesse...
5 a 1 per Asu


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Pensavo che ce l'avesse già!


il fedi contribuisce in maniera sostanziosa


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


batti il cinque sorella!!
l'esperienza c'ha il suo bel perchè...


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

vabè ma io sono piccola per Fedi.... anche se io l'amerò per sempre...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anche se non mi vuole... (e non sa che gnocca si perde)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Raccogli tu le scommesse? Anche io punto su Asu. Finisco di preparare i pocorn. Porzioni grandi per tutt'e tre?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> vabè ma io sono piccola per Fedi.... anche se io l'amerò per sempre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


su, vai a giocare coi lego...
vuoi paletta e secchiello??


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> batti il cinque sorella!!
> l'esperienza c'ha il suo bel perchè...












 non lo sapessi, ma


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> vabè ma io sono piccola per Fedi.... anche se io l'amerò per sempre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ma neanche tanto piccola, Giusy. Ora non fare quella che perde per colpa dell'età. COMBATTI!


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Raccogli tu le scommesse? Anche io punto su Asu. Finisco di preparare i pocorn. Porzioni grandi per tutt'e tre?


sì, esagerate


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Raccogli tu le scommesse? Anche io punto su Asu. Finisco di preparare i pocorn. Porzioni grandi per tutt'e tre?


Sì per Asu, e porzione media per me (tra poco devo andare)


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> su, vai a giocare coi lego...
> vuoi paletta e secchiello??


No, preferisco giocare con Fedi.... fatti da parte donna!

Sono giovane e piena di risorse....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma neanche tanto piccola, Giusy. Ora non fare quella che perde per colpa dell'età. COMBATTI!


tutte così 'ste sguincette...
quando perdono la buttano sull'età..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sì, esagerate


Eccole. Ora, noi tre ci mettiamo comode.  

	
	
		
		
	


	








E parta la battaglia.


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> vabè ma io sono piccola per Fedi.... anche se io l'amerò per sempre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


su su che non sei piccola.... datti da fare, non arrenderti subito!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, preferisco giocare con Fedi.... fatti da parte donna!
> 
> Sono giovane e piena di risorse....


dai su, ti compro big jim.
vai e gioca, su...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Sì per Asu, e porzione media per me (tra poco devo andare)



Ormai le ho preparate grandi. Ma non darti pena, a quello che avanza ci pensiamo noi.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ormai le ho preparate grandi. Ma non darti pena, a quello che avanza ci pensiamo noi.


ma l'oggetto del contendere ..dove cazzo è finito???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> No, preferisco giocare con Fedi.... fatti da parte donna!
> 
> Sono giovane e piena di risorse....


Così Giusy. Affrontala! Testa alta avanti, e tieni alta la guardia!!! Non aver paura. Non fa male! Non fa male!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ormai le ho preparate grandi. Ma non darti pena, a quello che avanza ci pensiamo noi.



ok sorella!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> dai su, ti compro big jim.
> vai e gioca, su...


ASU! ASU! ASU!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma l'oggetto del contendere ..dove cazzo è finito???


Sta di là a discettare di piedistalli...


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Così Gi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non fa male una sega...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma l'oggetto del contendere ..dove cazzo è finito???



































cazzo ne sappiamo noi  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   spero torni dopo per pulire tutto sto casino


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Ehi pirletta, guarda che io non ho le unghie rifatte, le mie unghie sono lunghe e bellissime!
E poi ho la taglia 38, tiè!


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma l'oggetto del contendere ..dove cazzo è finito???


sul piedistallo con la coppa per la vincitrice


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi pirletta, guarda che io non ho le unghie rifatte, le mie unghie sono lunghe e bellissime!
> E poi ho la taglia 38, tiè!


ma che è il forum dei culi secchi? 


raddoppio la puntata


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2008)

Ma quanto mi fate sentire zoccola eh!?!?!?!? 

Ma quanto?!?!!?


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi pirletta, guarda che io non ho le unghie rifatte, le mie unghie sono lunghe e bellissime!
> E poi ho la taglia 38, tiè!


questo ti accumuna ad un'amica in comune col fedi 

	
	
		
		
	


	












io c'ho il culotto a panettone mac'ho dei bei pezzi dentro...
e il fedi lo sa!!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma che è il forum dei culi secchi?
> 
> 
> raddoppio la puntata



Ti seguo a ruota !!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi fate sentire zoccola eh!?!?!?!?
> 
> Ma quanto?!?!!?


vieni a mammà zoccolona mia


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi fate sentire zoccola eh!?!?!?!?
> 
> Ma quanto?!?!!?



Il giusto, tranquillo.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Fedi tesoro..... mi sei mancato tanto..... la nostra è una passione grande, vero?

Verooooooooooo?


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ehi pirletta, guarda che io non ho le unghie rifatte, le mie unghie sono lunghe e bellissime!
> E poi ho la taglia 38, tiè!


 
Avanti....fuori foto...taglie...misure...colore occhi...capelli...misura delle scarpe.... (anche quelle della lingua eh!! che non ci facciam mancare nulla QUI!)  

	
	
		
		
	


	






















Pssss.....giusyyyyy....meglio che ti rimpolpi un pò eh...che io son omo de sostanza!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma che è il forum dei culi secchi?
> 
> 
> raddoppio la puntata
















tiè, culo secco di una giusy!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ti seguo a ruota !!!!!!




Io triplico. Non c'è speranza.


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Avanti....fuori foto...taglie...misure...colore occhi...capelli...misura delle scarpe.... (anche quelle della lingua eh!! che non ci facciam mancare nulla QUI!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma che zoccola sei???


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Ma se sono una modella! Gli uomini fanno carte false per avermi.... qualcuno tempo fa disse che ho i miei perchè....  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Crepa d'invidia panettone!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Fedi amoruccio, mangio tutto quello che mi prepari tu, lo giuro!


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma che zoccola sei???


 
Non vale...già l'ho detto io!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non vale...già l'ho detto io!!!


fedi...ti aspetto a letto...per quel che sai tu... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





dì a quell'attaccapanni di levarsi dai coglioni


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non vale...già l'ho detto io!!!


Un punto per me! Un punto per me!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Fine primo round.
Tenete un po' d'acqua, ma non mandatela giù. Sputatela.
Giusy, stai perdendo ai punti. Ripigliate... si avvicina il k.o. tecnico


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma quanto mi fate sentire zoccola eh!?!?!?!?
> 
> Ma quanto?!?!!?


il nostro Dr Scholls


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma se sono una modella! Gli uomini fanno carte false per avermi.... qualcuno tempo fa disse che ho i miei perchè....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che si mangia a natale???
che piace agli uomini???
il culo secco o un morbido cuscino dove affondare??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	













fedi, speriamo che ne valga la pena....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> il nostro Dr Scholls


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> il nostro Dr Scholls


 
Voi dalle tribune...non tirate romelline eh...che poi scivolo!!!


----------



## Old Jesus (18 Maggio 2008)

Confermo i perchè di Giusy !!!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Ma Fedi.... vuoi mettere un'esperienza nuova.... con una dolce ragazza giovane e simpatica.... intelligente e bona?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Voi dalle tribune...non tirate romelline eh...che poi scivolo!!!









































Ormai me le hai date e le uso. Cacchi tuoi.


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Confermo i perchè di Giusy !!!!!!!


Gli amici si riconoscono nel momento del bisogno!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Voi dalle tribune...non tirate romelline eh...che poi scivolo!!!


Come faccio a tirartele se non so neanche COSA sono???!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ma Fedi.... vuoi mettere un'esperienza nuova.... con una dolce ragazza giovane e simpatica.... intelligente e bona?


stiam parlando di trombare o di fare la baby sitter??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Gli amici si riconoscono nel momento del bisogno!


Non distrarti e combatti! Il pubblico lo ringrazi a fine incontro.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stiam parlando di trombare o di fare la baby sitter??












































questi sono 4 punti, mica uno!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Come faccio a tirartele se non so neanche COSA sono???!!!



Che bello, non ero la sola!
Sono i semi di zucca... alla zoccola piace parlar difficile


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> stiam parlando di trombare o di fare la baby sitter??


Sei scorretta perchè apri altri thread!

Fedi.... vedrai cose che gli umani.....non hanno mai visto!


----------



## Old Holly (18 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Che bello, non ero la sola!
> Sono i semi di zucca... alla zoccola piace parlar difficile



Ah, grazie... tanto per tirare qualcosa, io tiro i pop corn!


----------



## MariLea (18 Maggio 2008)

GIUSY GIUSY GIUSY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


'NA SPREMUTA DE SANGUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ah, grazie... tanto per tirare qualcosa, io tiro i pop corn!


O i cubetti di ghiaccio che ti ho messo nella coca


----------



## Old Giusy (18 Maggio 2008)

Asu, ti arrendi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Dai su, ti sei stancata... è l'età!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sei scorretta perchè apri altri thread!
> 
> Fedi.... vedrai cose che gli umani.....non hanno mai visto!


infante...impara l'arte e mettila da parte


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Sei scorretta perchè apri altri thread!
> 
> Fedi.... vedrai cose che gli umani.....non hanno mai visto!


L'ho già ammonita. Sono un arbitro serio


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> L'ho già ammonita. Sono un arbitro serio


fedi è il mio uomo ideale...me lo lavoro da tre anni..
non c'è gara!!!
non rompete i coglioni!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fedi è il mio uomo ideale...me lo lavoro da tre anni..
> non c'è gara!!!
> non rompete i coglioni!!!


Da 3 anni e non hai ottenuto nulla?????  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Molla l'osso su....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fedi è il mio uomo ideale...me lo lavoro da tre anni..
> non c'è gara!!!
> non rompete i coglioni!!!




Ok, però, non ho potuto fare a meno di notare che lui NON si è ancora espresso a favore di una né dell'altra. Prendo nota  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  (e dato che ci sono, mando una segnalazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	








 :mrgreen


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedi..... Giusy c'ha delle tette da sballo !!!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Da 3 anni e non hai ottenuto nulla?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bell'affondo!!! BRAVA GIUSYYYYYYYYYYYY!


----------



## Old Holly (19 Maggio 2008)

E' scoccata mezzanotte, e vado a nanna, domani la sveglia suona alle 6  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Combattete lealmente e vinca la migliore!!!! 

A domani sera, buonanotte a tutti/e


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Fedi..... Giusy c'ha delle tette da sballo !!!!!!


tu sei di parte....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Fedi..... Giusy c'ha delle tette da sballo !!!!!!


Hei! Il pubblico non può aiutare! Mica siamo a "chi vuole esser milionario?"


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu sei di parte....


Ma no !!!! Me le ha fatte vedere.... Son bellissime davvero !!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' scoccata mezzanotte, e vado a nanna, domani la sveglia suona alle 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notte Hollyna,
baci


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Da 3 anni e non hai ottenuto nulla?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


devo esser sicura che mi ami veramente e non voglia solo il mio cuerpo...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus, c'avrei anche un viso, un cuore, un cervello....


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Fedi..... Giusy c'ha delle tette da sballo !!!!!!


è l'effetto push-up....


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> devo esser sicura che mi ami veramente e non voglia solo il mio cuerpo...


Seh vabè..... parole parole parole.... vogliamo i fatti.... e da 3 anni Fedi non te lo dà!


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Jesus, c'avrei anche un viso, un cuore, un cervello....


Non me li ricordo......


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> E' scoccata mezzanotte, e vado a nanna, domani la sveglia suona alle 6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


che peccato...
Notte!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Seh vabè..... parole parole parole.... vogliamo i fatti.... e da 3 anni Fedi non te lo dà!



a questo punto mi aspetto che il fedi intervenga...


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Medusa, hai 3 minuti di tempo per controbattere sulle tette.....


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non me li ricordo......


A' buzzurro!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> è l'effetto push-up....



io non ho bisogno di questi mezzucci....e fedi lo sa..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a questo punto mi aspetto che il fedi intervenga...


Scomparso di nuovo. Quando lo si chiama direttamente in causa, evapora....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Medusa, hai 3 minuti di tempo per controbattere sulle tette.....


con fedi non ne ho bisogno...lui sa...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sta pensando ad un posto più comodo del piedistallo


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

E' andato a far la cacca......


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E' andato a far la cacca......


Che ti sei bevuto??????


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> con fedi non ne ho bisogno...lui sa...


Perchè, gliele hai fatte vedere ?


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> A' buzzurro!


ma come... tifa per te 

	
	
		
		
	


	




dai non distrarti... affonda il colpo finale


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sua moglie ha sbirciato...
> lo sta a rincorrere col mattarello in mano


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ma come... tifa per te
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sono stanche entrambe. Ma fino a quando una delle due non cede non interrompo più l'incontro. Tanto combattono anche durante l'intervallo


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

*la verità ti fa male lo so...*



Jesus ha detto:


> Perchè, gliele hai fatte vedere ?


nessuno mi può giudicare, nemmeno tu....
la verità ti fa male lo so...
un giorno ho sbagliato
ma adesso non sbaglio più...


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Che ti sei bevuto??????


Ma come !!!! Sono l'unico tifoso e mi tratti pure così ? Guarda che mi vendo al nemico, neh ?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedi..... non farti scappare questa occasione... ormai con Asu c'è affetto... dopo 3 anni.... con me sarà una nuova scoperta... vuoi mettere il gusto della scoperta, della novità? E poi ormai di Asu sai tutto... che noia... vieni da me...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

*jesus*



Jesus ha detto:


> Ma come !!!! Sono l'unico tifoso e mi tratti pure così ? Guarda che mi vendo al nemico, neh ?


tu tifi le tette...sai che lusinga...


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

allora?
nessuna vincitrice?
pareggio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 sono delusa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu tifi le tette...sai che lusinga...


No, lui tifa per lei per via delle tette. Dal punto di vista maschile E' una lusinga.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi..... non farti scappare questa occasione... ormai con Asu c'è affetto... dopo 3 anni.... con me sarà una nuova scoperta... vuoi mettere il gusto della scoperta, della novità? E poi ormai di Asu sai tutto... che noia... vieni da me...


mi fai quasi ridere...
non c'è gara.
ah, per onor di cronaca, il fedi è già qui da me..


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma come !!!! Sono l'unico tifoso e mi tratti pure così ? Guarda che mi vendo al nemico, neh ?


Dillo chiaramente caro.... cosa vuoi in cambio?


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> tu tifi le tette...sai che lusinga...


Ma cercavo di colpire l'immaginario del Fedi.... E' pur sempre un uomo.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> allora?
> nessuna vincitrice?
> pareggio
> 
> ...



Temo sia pareggio per abbandono. Si stanno spegnendo ma nessuna delle due cade. E soprattutto, Fedì non si è espresso.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> allora?
> nessuna vincitrice?
> pareggio
> 
> ...


pareggio un cazzo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















fediiiiiiiiiiiiiii
dove cazzo sei???
parla ora o mai più...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi fai quasi ridere...
> non c'è gara.
> ah, per onor di cronaca, il fedi è già qui da me..


Ha l'elicottero parcheggiato sopra il tetto?


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Dillo chiaramente caro.... cosa vuoi in cambio?


Che sgombri il campo..... E distrai il Fedi..... Capisc'ammè....


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi fai quasi ridere...
> non c'è gara.
> ah, per onor di cronaca, il fedi è già qui da me..


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


scusate, ma ora avremmo altro da fare...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pareggio un cazzo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amore ai punti sei in vantaggio, ma la vittoria è nelle sue mani! Inutile che ti incazzi con me! Non guardavi amici???? Può bastare un voto per cambiare la sorte di qualcuno


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> allora?
> nessuna vincitrice?
> pareggio
> 
> ...


ma se il conteso tace e fa il vago...non c'è pareggio.

vi narro una storiella a proposito: un giorno io e una mia amica ci dichiarammo allo stesso stronzolo. 

Lui con la faccia di culo che l ocontraddistingueva ci disse " non so...non saprei chi delle due mi piace di piu'... vi studiero' con attenzione e vincerà la migliore"

Entrambe lo mandammo a fare in c. 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Feddy ha classe, non farà la stessa strada.


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

*Asudem e le altre della fila*



Asudem ha detto:


> perchè non mi metti mai sul piedistallo??


Ah, è così che fate?? Io mi assento un attimo e voi vi fiondate sul mio amato bene!?!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ah, è co
> sì che fate?? Io mi assento un attimo e voi vi fiondate sul mio amato bene!?!


il bottino è troppo cercato....

o dichiara a tutte qua dentro che è mio o ve lo mollo


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> pareggio un cazzo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
azzzz...mi avete impallato il pc!!!


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedyyyyyyyyyyy
insomma chi ha vinto?
altrimenti ritiro la puntata


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> azzzz...mi avete impallato il pc!!!


amore, ti è piaciuto?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








e diglielo a ste qua che ti è piaciuto...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

*angelo*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> No, lui tifa per lei per via delle tette. Dal punto di vista maschile E' una lusinga.


 
si angelo,  lo capisco, ma preferirei essere apprezzata  per altro o non solo _per_..tu no? non ci credo.


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Medusina...son tre anni che ti tampino, lo ammetto... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma tu non puoi uscirtene solo quando vedi che altre mi richiedono...non è leale...nonnonno! e io soffro!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Un punto a favore di giusy


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Fedyyyyyyyyyyy
> insomma chi ha vinto?
> altrimenti ritiro la puntata


per chi hai puntato?


o è segreto?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si angelo,  lo capisco, ma preferirei essere apprezzata  per altro o non solo _per_..tu no? non ci credo.


se al mio amor van bene solo le tette a me sta bene...
questo è ammore...


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si angelo, lo capisco, ma preferirei essere apprezzata per altro o non solo _per_..tu no? non ci credo.


Ma io  apprezzo Giusy per tutto il resto. Ma qui si era in guerra, e bisognava tirar fuori le armi, no ?


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> il bottino è troppo cercato....
> 
> o dichiara a tutte qua dentro che è mio o ve lo mollo


Ma scusa, e poi non ero io il tuo ammore?? Che mondo..


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Medusina...son tre anni che ti tampino, lo ammetto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Asu... fattene una ragione... ci sta sempre Jesus!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Accontentati su!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si angelo,  lo capisco, ma preferirei essere apprezzata  per altro o non solo _per_..tu no? non ci credo.



Sicuramente, micio. Ma onestamente, se mi dicono che ho delle belle tette non riesco ad offendermi. Del resto qui nessuno ha detto "giusy E' un bel paio di tette".


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Medusina...son tre anni che ti tampino, lo ammetto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ah, è così che fate?? Io mi assento un attimo e voi vi fiondate sul mio amato bene!?!


tu andrai in sfida domani contro la vincitrice di stasera


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma scusa, e poi non ero io il tuo ammore?? Che mondo..


Mi sa che io sarò mr scholls...ma qui abbiamo anche la sua signora!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> Fedyyyyyyyyyyy
> insomma chi ha vinto?
> altrimenti ritiro la puntata


Se non altro abbiamo mangiato i popcorn


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

fedi, sappi che da stasera fra noi tutto è finito...


























bastardo fetuso...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> tu andrai in sfida domani contro la vincitrice di stasera


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> si angelo, lo capisco, ma preferirei essere apprezzata per altro o non solo _per_..tu no? non ci credo.


 














Qualcuno che capisce perchè son così combattuto finalmente!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









L'anima, non il corpo mi dovete offrire managgia!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Medusina...son *tre anni* che ti tampino, lo ammetto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tre anni???? E a mia nulla dicesti, mischino!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qualcuno che capisce perchè son così combattuto finalmente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma la mia animella ce l'hai da tre anni!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












è il corpo che si nega...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> fedi, sappi che da stasera fra noi tutto è finito...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma tru eri a + 2...che fai...molli!??!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qualcuno che capisce perchè son così combattuto finalmente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fedi tesoro, ci conosceremo meglio e valuterai....

Come sono felice! Grazie!


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> per chi hai puntato?
> 
> 
> o è segreto?


ho puntato su Asu ed ho perso 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 non era in forma stasera... tutta colpa della dentista che è andata via col 70enne....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qualcuno che capisce perchè son così combattuto finalmente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quindi ha vinto miciolidia?
Cazzo, manco era in gara! MAILEA ABBIAMO PERSO TUTTI I SOLDI!


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Tre anni???? E a mia nulla dicesti, mischino!


minchia, tre anni che lo patisco...
mi capisti??


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ho puntato su Asu ed ho perso
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una waterloo da tutti i punti di vista...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qualcuno che capisce perchè son così combattuto finalmente!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma il corpo è rifugio per l'anima...

dai freddy....sono una meglio dell'altra...fai un po' per uno


- ora mi menano entramb*e*-


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se non altro abbiamo mangiato i popcorn


almeno quelli


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> ho puntato su Asu ed ho perso
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh... ma chi se li prende a 'sto punto? Su giusy non aveva puntato nessuno. Dato però che jesus tifava per lei, direi di darli a lui, a patto che prometta di farne opere di bne, dato che non aveva puntato


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Mi sa che io sarò mr scholls...ma qui abbiamo anche la sua signora!!!


Eh? Non ho capito ma mi adeguo..


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> minchia, tre anni che lo patisco...
> mi capisti??


Ma chi te lo fa fare !!!!! Vieni dal tuo Jesus.... che è pure più giovane e aitante.....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi tesoro, ci conosceremo meglio e valuterai....
> 
> Come sono felice! Grazie!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

*angel*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> Quindi ha vinto miciolidia?
> Cazzo, manco era in gara! MAILEA ABBIAMO PERSO TUTTI I SOLDI!


ohhhh..ma che mi tirate in ballo..io tengo l'anima nera 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , sono fuori cioco.


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Quindi ha vinto miciolidia?
> Cazzo, manco era in gara! MAILEA ABBIAMO PERSO TUTTI I SOLDI!


ci rifaremo domani con la sfida di Vulvia


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Ma chi te lo fa fare !!!!! Vieni dal tuo Jesus.... che è pure più giovane e aitante.....


Sul giovane...di poco...posso anche sorvolare...sull'aitante...


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sul giovane...di poco...posso anche sorvolare...sull'aitante...


Guarda che t'ho visto in foto.....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sul giovane...di poco...posso anche sorvolare...sull'aitante...



mi cedi così??


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sul giovane...di poco...posso anche sorvolare...sull'aitante...


Fallo dire Fedi... sei meglio tu!


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mi cedi così??


Ma se sta combattendo strenuamente !!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

OK OK....bel match!!

Match pari... 

	
	
		
		
	


	














dentro i secondi!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

*Pimpe, idea*

scusate ne...


ma perchè non lo provate entrambe, cosi siete voi a decidere.

Non ho capito..perchè deve decidere lui?

tanto lui non vi dice mica di no...


( freddy scherzo...eh..zi ride..)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Passerei alle premiazioni, se non avete da giocarvi il jolly....


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

Ma scusate.. non vi siete accorte di come Jesus giochi di sponda??
Guardate che prima o poi quatto quatto ci soffia il Feddy.. ahi, che dolor Feddy..


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> OK OK....bel match!!
> 
> Match pari...
> 
> ...


ecco..sono pure pari..vedete che ho ragione...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Guarda che t'ho visto in foto.....


Di sicuro non.... TUTTO!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ma scusate.. non vi siete accorte di come Jesus giochi di sponda??
> Guardate che prima o poi quatto quatto ci soffia il Feddy.. ahi, che dolor Feddy..


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

PARI????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Eh... ma chi se li prende a 'sto punto? Su giusy non aveva puntato nessuno. Dato però che jesus tifava per lei, direi di darli a lui, a patto *che prometta di farne opere di pene*, dato che non aveva puntato


non se ne parla proprio...
i soldi si aggiungono al premio di domani... che c'è la sfida con Vulvia


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Di sicuro non.... TUTTO!!


Vabbè, giochiamo a spadaccino.....


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

fanno le avanguardiste e nessuna mi ha filata


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

io al fedi lo amo davvero...
lo lascio alle più giovani ma spero sempre...
siamo destinati io e lui..
a prestissimo mio amor


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> OK OK....bel match!!
> 
> Match pari...
> 
> ...


Gioia non era previsto il pareggio. Hai dato il punto vincente a giusy, facendo perdere tra l'altro a me e a mailea un sacco di soldi. Deciditi!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

*jesus*



Jesus ha detto:


> Vabbè, giochiamo a spadaccino.....


tu quella coda..mamma mia..Jesu ma ti sei incollato? quanto è brutto quel coso...


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Vabbè, giochiamo a *spadaccino*.....


Vedete????????????? Metafore................  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Feddy.. metti le mutande di ghisa, _vero saggio si rivela chi prevede e si cautela_..


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

fedi c'ha ragione angelo!!
dì che hai deciso e non tergiversare
chi scegli??


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io al fedi lo amo davvero...
> lo lascio alle più giovani ma spero sempre...
> siamo destinati io e lui..
> a prestissimo mio amor


Saggezza leggo in te!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















Quanto al destinati...segnatelo sul calendario stavolta però eh!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Vedete????????????? Metafore................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


















Qualche sospetto ce l'ebbi...ma dopo questa....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Saggezza leggo in te!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



chi scegli??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Qualche sospetto ce l'ebbi...ma dopo questa....


Non cambiare discorso


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Io vado a dormire....
fedi.... ti aspetto in camera....


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi scegli??


nervosismo leggo in te..

Sceglie me naturalmente.. io sono una garanzia per il futuro, il tempo non può più nulla sulla tenuta gravitazionale di pelle e muscoli.. nessuna delusione, prolasso assicurato..


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

insomma mi avete confuso le idee...
ma  ha vinto Jesus?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Io vado a dormire....
> fedi.... ti aspetto in camera....


Colpo di coda di giusy!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> chi scegli??





angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non cambiare discorso


Miiiiiiiiiiiiii...ma quanto siete venali!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ok Ok...allora medusina ha diritto di precedenza...e mi ha toccato il cuuuuore con le dediche...lo ammetto...e poi tre anni son tre anni eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	










giusy...mi spiace...te tocca aspettà... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






resisti fino a giugno?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> nervosismo leggo in te..
> 
> Sceglie me naturalmente.. io sono una garanzia per il futuro, il tempo non può più nulla sulla tenuta gravitazionale di pelle e muscoli.. nessuna delusione, prolasso assicurato..


idem con patatina fritta...


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> insomma mi avete confuso le idee...
> ma ha vinto Jesus?


Secondo me stanno già facendo il trenino dell'amore...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> insomma mi avete confuso le idee...
> ma  ha vinto Jesus?


Credo di si. Alla fine della fiera, Fedì si farà lui.


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Credo di si. Alla fine della fiera, Fedì si farà lui.


E stì cazzi......


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiii...ma quanto siete venali!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tiè giusy!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












vieni mio amore...il talamo ci aspetta... 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















non ti farò pentire...


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiii...ma quanto siete venali!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh?????????????????????????????????????
Certo che NO!

Te la prendi e te la tieni, caro!
Ti ricorderai di me quando le voleranno le unghie!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Miiiiiiiiiiiiii...ma quanto siete venali!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CAMPIONI DEL MONDO! CAMPIONI DEL MONDOOO! CAMPIONI DEL MONDOOOOOOOOOO! MAILEA ABBIAMO VINTOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh?????????????????????????????????????
> Certo che NO!
> 
> Te la prendi e te la tieni, caro!
> * Ti ricorderai di me quando le voleranno le unghie*!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E stì cazzi......



Non sei contento? Hai vinto. E manco eri in gara. Ma si sa... tra i due litiganti, il terzo gode. E sei il terzo


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Eh?????????????????????????????????????
> Certo che NO!
> 
> Te la prendi e te la tieni, caro!
> Ti ricorderai di me quando le voleranno le unghie!















mi son già ricresciute le mie 

	
	
		
		
	


	












vedi che segnetti gli lascio...il marchietto


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)




----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

e vabbè... giornata di grandi delusioni questa domenica...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Buona notte a tutti, 
vincitori vinti scommettitori...


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> e vabbè... giornata di grandi delusioni questa domenica...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte, Lea.....


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

*Ok*

allora io voglio fuggire con Mailea..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

*A CARLA CIURLINI*


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedi, la mia stima ed il mio amore per te restano immutati.

Siate felici.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

*A GIUSY*







Ciò che conta è combattere e hai combattuto.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

imparate a perdere....donne...
ciao pimpe, vado a gustarmi il mio premio


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

amen


ma i masculi... non dovevano femminare un tempo...

che tempi...

me ne vado a curcà...

notte pimpi...bei sogni....



- ps.io so' giorni che parlo nel sonno...a voi succede? mi devo preoccupare? -


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, la mia stima ed il mio amore per te restano immutati.
> 
> Siate felici.....


minghia, che classe.. ti verrà l'ulcera prima dei quaranta..


----------



## MariLea (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> allora io voglio fuggire con Mailea..


sì, dammi la manina e vieni con me cara...


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> amen
> 
> 
> ma i masculi... non dovevano femminare un tempo...
> ...


Micia, per te cambio l'avatar....


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> amen
> 
> 
> ma i masculi... non dovevano femminare un tempo...
> ...


tutte le sere micetta...
vi voglio bene. siete degli amori...
notte


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> imparate a perdere....donne...
> ciao pimpe, vado a gustarmi il mio premio


notte panzotto bello-
un baciolo.


note giusy.

notte angelo


notte freddy

notte jesu

notte mailea

notte a chi legge.


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Da stasera in poi non corteggio più nessuno.....

Che dolore..... chi mi consolerà?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> minghia, che classe.. ti verrà l'ulcera prima dei quaranta..


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Micia, per te cambio l'avatar....


 
wow.

denghiu'.


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

mailea ha detto:


> sì, dammi la manina e vieni con me cara...


desideravo tanto che me lo chiedessi..


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> amen
> 
> 
> ma i masculi... non dovevano femminare un tempo...
> ...



Anche no. A volte mi svegliano le mie parole,  a volte il pianto


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> notte panzotto bello-
> un baciolo.
> 
> 
> ...


Notte, Micia bella....


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

*La dolce attesa...*



giusy79 ha detto:


> Da stasera in poi non corteggio più nessuno.....
> 
> Che dolore..... chi mi consolerà?


Giugno è dietro la porta...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

*jesus*

'tacci tua... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





fa ancora piu' sckifo...

moì' vado davero ho il crollo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Fedi, la mia stima ed il mio amore per te restano immutati.
> 
> Siate felici.....


Questa è classe


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giugno è dietro la porta...


Ancora??????

MI DEVI DIMENTICARE!!!!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> notte panzotto bello-
> un baciolo.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Notte micia...tu sai, saggia donna!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> notte panzotto bello-
> un baciolo.
> 
> 
> ...




Notte mailea
baci


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Giugno è dietro la porta...


oh zoccolone!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Ancora??????
> 
> MI DEVI DIMENTICARE!!!!!!!


Ignoralo. Non dargli soddisfazioni. Non ti merita.


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> 'tacci tua...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte Micia!


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> oh zoccolone!!!


Il vostro non è un rapporto solido.
Ma tranquilla, non te lo rubo.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Anche no. A volte mi svegliano le mie parole, a volte il pianto


 
angelo....addirittira..a me accadde un volta...ma è tremendo...


domani si apre un thead...e mi-ci racconti...


prendo una camomilla, puo' fare bene...rilassa un poco...

notte Cara.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tutte le sere micetta...
> vi voglio bene. siete degli amori...
> notte



Notte mon amour


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Il vostro non è un rapporto solido.
> Ma tranquilla, non te lo rubo.


se è così zoccolo te lo cedo...


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

*Jesus ed il suo avatar..*

Che ti è successo? Non hai digerito le code alla vaccinara?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Notte Micia!


notte Vulvia!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Che ti è successo? Non hai digerito le code alla vaccinara?


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se è così zoccolo te lo cedo...


No no, tienitelo.
Io guardo altrove.


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

notte miei amori..
ho vinto ma sono inquieta...


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> se è così zoccolo te lo cedo...


Ma tesssoroooo tu mi devi amare per come sono...o no?


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma tesssoroooo tu mi devi amare per come sono...o no?


sì, ma vieni amore... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












domani è un altro giorno ....chi lo sa...


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Che ti è successo? Non hai digerito le code alla vaccinara?


Non va bene  manco questo ?

Vabbè, ora lo cambio ancora.... Per te, stavolta....


----------



## Old Giusy (19 Maggio 2008)

Notte a tutti!

PS: Fedi, mi sa che hai commesso un errore.... rischi di restare da solo. Pensaci. Un bacio.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> angelo....addirittira..a me accadde un volta...ma è tremendo...
> 
> 
> domani si apre un thead...e mi-ci racconti...
> ...



Sì, è decisamente brutto.
Ok per il thread. E la camomilla a volte non basta, ma aiuta.
notte a te cara , baci


----------



## Old Asudem (19 Maggio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sì, è decisamente brutto.
> Ok per il thread. E la camomilla a volte non basta, ma aiuta.
> notte a te cara , baci


capita anche a me ... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




vi bacio
notte


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> capita anche a me ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte, Asu


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> notte miei amori..
> ho vinto ma sono inquieta...


Tuuuuu?? Guarda che ti ho letto di sotto ehh!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma come si dice...chi si assomiglia si piglia!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  !!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Notte a tutti!
> 
> PS: Fedi, mi sa che hai commesso un errore.... rischi di restare da solo. Pensaci. Un bacio.....


Notte giusy, sei stata grande
baci


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> capita anche a me ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



anche io ti bacio, con passione, giassai  

	
	
		
		
	


	








notte


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Non va bene manco questo ?
> 
> Vabbè, ora lo cambio ancora.... Per te, stavolta....


Ah, era l'abbacchio alla cacciatora..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   anch'io mi sento così quando non lo digerisco.. 




(scherzo jesus :0015


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> capita anche a me ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notte.. ma tieni un occhio aperto..


----------



## Old Jesus (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Ah, era l'abbacchio alla cacciatora..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Io no !!!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Maggio 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Notte.. ma tieni un occhio aperto..


Anche tu...almeno quello buono!!!


----------



## Old Vulvia (19 Maggio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Anche tu...almeno quello buono!!!








  è di vetro.. che insensibilità..


----------

